# Should I get Dodge 3500 Mega Cab Dually?



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I found a 2008 Dodge 3500 Mega Cab Dually at the dealer I bought my Duramax from. I really like the looks of them but cant decide if I should do it or not. I will hang a plow up front and just do big lots with it. Throw a pallet in back and haul azz! Any help is appreciated!:waving:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks impressive! Do you have the snow contracts to cover it?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I like it. As long as you know how long it is and think you can make it work, I'd go for it. Based on your signature, you have some pretty long trucks so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NO you should not buy that truck. You should tell me where it is though


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Atleast you'll have a nice place to grab a few of these


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That truck is too nice to plow with. What's the price?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The truck is in awesome shape, clean one owner. I have been turning down plowing already left and right so got plenty of plowing for this winter! $28K for the truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$28k doesn't seem too bad actually. I'd still have to beat'em down though.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

$28k is actually cheap for that truck. At least it is up here anyways....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats why it caught my eye, didnt think it was a bad price. Has 70K miles on it but it is a laramie 6.7 Cummins.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

70K on the clock for a Cuimmins, hell, that motor isn't even broken in yet. Being a Megacab, you have room for a fire pit along with the tent in the back seat. :laughing:


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice truck but @ 70 thousand miles, by the time you pay it off, it will be in the 100's.
Thats way to much money for a truck with that milage. I would decline but its not my money.
Good luck


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

sle;1089885 said:


> Nice truck but @ 70 thousand miles, by the time you pay it off, it will be in the 100's.
> Thats way to much money for a truck with that milage. I would decline but its not my money.
> Good luck


I would agree with you if it had the Hemi but, it's got the 6.7 Cummins in it.

I just traded in my 97 5.9 Cummins with almost 170K on the clock. IMHO other than your typical wear items needing replacing, that truck did nothing but make me money


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Great truck!!! Make sure the front end has been replaced with some quality non Mopar parts.... Upper and lower Ball Joints and Outer tie rods tend to wear on these trucks.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I had a 07 (5.9) mega cab dually. Was a really cool truck but I have always been a ford guy and was really bummed with some of the fitment issues. The doors rattled going down my dirt road at 20mph (started when it had less than 5k miles). Might not bother most people but I am very anal about my trucks lol. I had some trans issues but it was expected with the mods. The new auto's behind the 6.7 seam to be holding up great.
Robert


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

All Dodges rattle in some way. I have found that out over the years, but I have always had good luck with them.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

sle;1089885 said:


> Nice truck but @ 70 thousand miles, by the time you pay it off, it will be in the 100's.
> Thats way to much money for a truck with that milage. I would decline but its not my money.
> Good luck


But if it had miles under 50k the price would be deep in the 30's and it would still have high miles by the time you pay it off. Being thats is a company truck i can't imagine he's doing a long term loan with 0 down.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any cummins powered truck is over $20k, these trucks hold their value. As for rattles- all 3 have them-there are pages to read over at ford-trucks about how to redo weatherstripping on Superduties.
Anyways, its a great deal if you can get it for $26k it would be even better! Hell I just looked at an 07 HEMI Mega with 55k miles for $24600!


----------

